# Potatoe help



## crusty ol salt (Aug 21, 2008)

never tried this i was wondering the normal stuff

Finish temp?

Whats the cook time?

Are they anygood?


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 21, 2008)

I rub the potatoes with OO then put on some Kosher salt and coarse pepper,
I have used some rub before also.  
I don't cook to a temp I just smoke till there soft in the middle, I check with a fork.  If the fork goes in easy there done. 
And they are real good... Love Smoked potatoes.


----------



## flash (Aug 21, 2008)

Do them all the time except we rub with butter and roll in some spices. I give them about an hour in the smoke then wrap them tight in foil for a couple of hours. Maybe a half hour out to firm up the skin. Test with a fork to see if they are done. Around 3 to 3 1/2 hours for the big uns. We do baked and sweet.


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 21, 2008)

I cut em in 1/2 and then do what Seaham does. I put the exposed side down to brown /crisp it up. Sometime sprinkle with parm.


----------



## krusher (Aug 21, 2008)

I have tried this once, they were good

http://bbq.about.com/od/vegetablerec.../blb30926f.htm

hope this helps


----------



## nomorecoop (Aug 21, 2008)

Exactly what seaham says.  Heck I just put em in when I start my ribs.  It appears that they cannot be overcooked in a smoker (at least in 6 hours)


----------



## crusty ol salt (Aug 22, 2008)

i think that was my greatest fear turning my taters into lumps of coal or some raisin looking thing.  Thank you for all the help


----------

